# Time for more photos.



## fyrstormer (Mar 3, 2010)

Time for me to post some decent pics of my _non_-Gizmos. (well, mostly. ) And what the hey, let's throw in a few spare parts for fits and giggles. 

*McGizmo Sapphire and Lummi Raw Ti*






*McGizmo Spare PD Piston*





*Peak McKinley Ultra-Power and Muyshondt Nautilus*





*Same as above, with emitters turned on*





*Arc Flashlight Arc6 on a McGizmo Ti-PD Pak*





*McGizmos Ti-PD-XR19 and Haiku XR-E, two iterations of the same ideal*





*Same as above, heads separate from bodies*





*McGizmo Ti-PD Piston with battery, spare Ti-PD head, and spare Ti Bezel*





* Cree MC-E Neutral emitter, posing on a US quarter for scale*





*Nitecore EX10 GDP in a JHanko Ti shell, and a PhotonFanatic Tasklight Two*





- - -
2011 EDIT: More pics!

*Custom TnC Ti E2C Adaptor, custom-shaved Fireworm F1 Ti bezel, and Dereelight drop-in*





*Three custom TnC E2C Adaptors in Ti, Brass, and Copper*





*Another custom-shaved Fireworm F1 Ti bezel, TorchLab Tri-XPG drop-in, custom Copper TnC E2C Adaptor (now aged), and McGizmo 2x123 Clicky Pak*





*Both lights from above, fully assembled*





*Muyshondt Nautilus (barely used) and Muyshondt Aeon (carried every day with other metal tools), posing on a Fenix E05*





*Muyshondt Aeon from above, after some well-deserved but totally-unnecessary polishing*





*Jetbeam PC25, showing off its cool mode-changing side switch, and Jetbeam's new aesthetic for their lower-cost lights*





*McGizmo Sundrop XR-U with a UV emitter, lighting up the UV-reactive quinine in a bottle of tonic water*





*Custom TnC E2C Adaptors from above, posing next to some other fine EDC equipment*





*Nitecore EX10 GDP in a KuKu Ti shell with red tritium markers, posing in front of a mirror, with a bit of UV light reflecting off the knurling*





*Jetbeam TC-R2, my EDC for most of the past year, showing off its freshly-polished Mini Blunt Strike Bezel*


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 3, 2010)

Really nice pics there, fyrstormer. Now I must mop up my drool.

Geoff


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 3, 2010)

You mean _liquid praise_, right?


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 21, 2011)

A year and a half later, I finally get around to adding some new pictures.


----------



## ssmtbracer (Oct 21, 2011)

How is the UI on the sun drop


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 21, 2011)

The SunDrop UI is the same as all new McGizmos: lightly press the switch to turn the light on, quickly release-and-press-again to change to the next mode, press fully to lock the switch in the ON position.


----------



## Vernon (Oct 29, 2011)

Fyrstormer, I'm jealous...for real. BUT I did just get my first:


----------



## bf1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Great photos!


----------



## 707electrician (Oct 30, 2011)

Those are some nice lights!


----------



## jake royston (Jan 22, 2012)

nothing to special here, got some time to take some pics..


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 24, 2012)

Very cool pics here... :thumbsup:


----------

